# GoodBye Forums&Uber



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Just wanted to say final goodbye to all the members,moderators and founders to this site. I know for a fact that I am no loss to anyone here or Uber and life goes on. I am moving on to a better future and dump Uber,we all know that rates cannot be sustained by drivers at these low rates.May be if Uber will change the rates I might return,and again no loss or gain from any form.Its been a good and learning curve for me whilst learning the different sides of paxs and transport. Anyway farewell and good luck to all in the future.


Cheers George


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

HotSniper said:


> Just wanted to say final goodbye to all the members,moderators and founders to this site. I know for a fact that I am no loss to anyone here or Uber and life goes on. I am moving on to a better future and dump Uber,we all know that rates cannot be sustained by drivers at these low rates.May be if Uber will change the rates I might return,and again no loss or gain from any form.Its been a good and learning curve for me whilst learning the different sides of paxs and transport. Anyway farewell and good luck to all in the future.
> 
> Cheers George


Yassoooooo and all the best to you George 

ps: Guess could contribute at times on the forum


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

HotSniper said:


> Just wanted to say final goodbye to all the members,moderators and founders to this site. I know for a fact that I am no loss to anyone here or Uber and life goes on. I am moving on to a better future and dump Uber,we all know that rates cannot be sustained by drivers at these low rates.May be if Uber will change the rates I might return,and again no loss or gain from any form.Its been a good and learning curve for me whilst learning the different sides of paxs and transport. Anyway farewell and good luck to all in the future.
> 
> Cheers George


Good luck, buddy!


----------

